
Pilots Are Protesting Amazon Air - smn1234
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/pilots-protest-amazon-163513334.html
======
b4shout
The demonstration comes after numerous pilots claimed they were overworked and
underpaid

~~~
Alliva
It's a public "secret" in the airport industry.

